# Three Letter Story



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 8, 2010)

I did this on another forum and it seems pretty fun. So, you make up a story adding three words each time. ( :anotherbunrelated of course:biggrin2 Here's an example:

Person A: A cute bunny

Person B: Went on a

Person C: trip to England

And so on and so on! So, lets begin.



A little rabbit 



-----------------------

Michelle:brown-bunny


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2010)

Who was very


----------



## Yield (Jul 26, 2010)

fluffy and white


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 27, 2010)

bought 100 pounds 

-----------------------

Michelle:brown-bunny


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2010)

of delicious carrots


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 28, 2010)

and she took


----------



## Anaira (Jul 30, 2010)

them to a


----------



## cheryl (Jul 30, 2010)

secret forest and


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 30, 2010)

ate it all


----------



## cheryl (Jul 30, 2010)

she then heard


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 1, 2010)

a spooky voice


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 9, 2010)

saying 'I will

_______________

No replies lately....onder:


----------



## Jaded (Aug 9, 2010)

eat you if


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 10, 2010)

you don't give


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 17, 2010)

no replies again...:dunno



EDIT: These three words are not part of the story!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Sep 4, 2010)

NO REPLIES? OMG.....


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2010)

So she ran


----------



## Jaded (Sep 24, 2010)

as fast as...


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

she could to


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 24, 2010)

the palace of


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 24, 2010)

many replies. She


----------



## Jaded (Sep 26, 2010)

went there and


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2010)

gathered up all


----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2010)

of her babies


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

and hugged them


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

so tight that


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

They cried and


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

got down and


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

ran away. She


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

is germophobic because


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 4, 2010)

she was told


----------



## pixxie (Oct 11, 2010)

if you touch


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 11, 2010)

things you will


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

die. So she


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 12, 2010)

doent touch things


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

for 10 years


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

as the spell


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2010)

Slowly wears off.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

She doesn't want


----------

